# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Is this DECA Organon Holland Reaal or Fake ???

## iron--man

i wanna know all about it: from where it come ..... ???
ARE there any liquid tests ??

----------


## methan

definitely fake deal, wrong font, typography,label,rubbers etc. organon deca "yellow tops" in no longer manufactured there is now almost one year. switch to norma if u have a legit source.

----------


## iron--man

maybe Organon changed a little the lebels or something like that. so what contain this DECA ???, what are its ingridienrts ???

----------


## Sheven

it is fake. dont use it.

----------


## iron--man

this is pic of my deca , the other i just purchase it from internet, cause i didnt have a cam, & it seems like the mine(same number & exp-date). but this is my DECA & the vials are all the same size. so what's ur opinion

----------


## methan

> maybe Organon changed a little the lebels or something like that. so what contain this DECA???, what are its ingridienrts ???


sorry mate but its 100% fake deal.

----------


## methan

some additional infos

----------


## MichaelCC

yelow caps are way different from the original one - also there cannot be such a lot of differences between them in the case of original ... you know, it's made by the machine, and your looks like it was handmade  :Wink: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...0mg-2ml-Greece

----------

